# IJOY LIMITLESS RDTA Classic Edition



## Moosa86 (27/10/16)

I came across this and found it a little strange. Thought the iJoy/Limitless partnership was over. It features the new air flow hole design and the interchangeable decks like the iJoy combo RDTA
http://www.ijoycig.com/product/item-323.html


----------



## Yiannaki (27/10/16)

It would seem ijoy is doing this without the permission of limitless. 

Big trouble incoming I'm guessing.

It is quite funny though that ijoy beat limitless in releasing the revamped rdta. Lol







Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (27/10/16)

They claimed that regarding the Limitliss Plus second run also. They cannot really do anything... does Patent law exist in China? Is their not yet released product even patented?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (27/10/16)

Almost like a newly divorced couple!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

